
Millions of Bank Confidential files on Google due to 13 Root servers breach - techhack
https://medium.com/@cloudstories2017/millions-of-banking-confidential-files-exposed-all-over-google-due-to-13-root-server-dns-databreach-531d85ef42d3
======
hyperdude
Wow all the banks data will be available in the Darkweb ......

